# Pabili ka na kasi ng sasakyan para makaiwas sa ganyan



## iggyca

*Pa*bili ka na kasi ng sasakyan para makaiwas sa ganyan.

What exactly does the pa- do in this situation? I know you can use pabili when buying things.

Pabili po ng tubig. (I'd like a water)

My best guess is _Get__ someone to buy you a car so you can avoid (situations) like that.
_
Assuming Pais short for magpa-.


----------



## DotterKat

Yes _*magpa-*_ is the affix denoting _to make or to let someone or something do some task. _It would be the more proper form that should be used in your sentence (_Magpabili_ ka na kasi ng....) although people do sometimes shorten it to _pabili_ instead. When properly applied, the pa- affix is commonly combined with either -in or -an as suffixes (ma- + root + -in or -an) to likewise denote letting or making somebody or something do some task. Let's say this is your sentence instead: Pabilin mo siya ng bagong sasakyan para makaiwas ka sa disgrasya.


----------



## iggyca

Thank you for the reply. Can I assume Magpa- and pa- -in/an are similar. Only difference is the focus?


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can I assume Magpa- and pa- -in/an are similar. Only difference is the focus?


Magpa( ask someone to buy but not stating who will buy, it may take time ) pa-in (as in pabilhin) (the fund is ready and you know who is the person who will buy the item/thing for you)


----------



## mapangarap

*Pa*bili ka na kasi ng sasakyan para makaiwas sa ganyan.

Pabili here is a shortcut for magpabilí.

magpabilí means to have somebody buy something on your behalf.

1. magpá in general means to have somebody do something on your behalf.

magpálutò ng paella

magpátahî ng damít

magpátayô ng bahay

magpátaním ng palay

2. magpá has another meaning: to become

magpákasál, to become married

magpábuti, to become good

magpápayát, to become slim

3. magpá has a third meaning, to cause something to happen, meaning, to sponsor

magpá-inóm

magpá-sayawan

magpá-handaan


----------

